# Glory B - Agility Class at 5 m VIDEO!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kro4NqlaA24


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What fun you both seem to be having! She looks very happy to try everything thrown her way...jumping off in the middle of the walk, though is puzzling. I think she just likes to do that. Nothing to do w/ it being wobbly, she is a confident girl for sure.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They go thru different stages and phases that make no sense to us. I am NOT worried about the dogwalk at all. She'll get over it soon as long as I don't make and issue out of it. The point of allowing her to bail is so she feels she has control. And you can CLEARLY see she keeps getting right back on!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I really enjoy watching these videos of Glory...thanks for posting them. It must take alot work to do that! Very informative and interesting to see the videos and her progression. She is stunning!

question: Is she very ball driven? If so, at this stage would you start using a ball/tug or stick with food rewards? For example..on the dogwalk? Or use whatever works best? Just curious how you do it, have always wanted to start agility with one of my dogs and have done a small beginner class with one of them, they like food but loooove balls. 

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:question: Is she very ball driven? If so, at this stage would you start using a ball/tug or stick with food rewards? For example..on the dogwalk? Or use whatever works best? Just curious how you do it, have always wanted to start agility with one of my dogs and have done a small beginner class with one of them, they like food but loooove balls.


YES we use toys in agility. Balls are good, but balls on a rope are WAY better! The tugging makes YOU much more a part of the entire agility 'game' . Rather than playing chase with a ball which makes you kind of merely the Official Ball Launcher with the reward and fun coming from the running and the getting of the ball. Not so much with you. With a ball on a rope you can get the best of both worlds to use the same toy to drive you pup (like rolling it fast and far as they exit the tunnel) AND also with the tugging when ever they are brilliant and come tearing back to you.

Right now we are at the stage with these young pups that we want tons of teeny constant rewards to keep them involved and with us for the hour long class. With Glory's body growing and changing every week, I don't even get how she's coordinating those legs/feet from one week to the next. The food should actually allow her to THINK and make decisions to work out what's going on and to focus more on me (with all the other stuff going on around us in class that IS part of the challenge!).

I am definitely working on the toy/tugging thing outside of class right now. I have a tunnel at the house so she get the toy every time she charges out. I DO just want that fun and fast and she doesn't need to think of anything but WHOOPEE!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Really cool! She sure is enjoying the challenge of figuring out what she is supposed to do!


----------

